# Orange Blossom Mead



## mainecr (Dec 18, 2009)

Just bottled my second mead...at 7 months. My Mom supplied Florida orange blossom honey for three gallons. Back sweetened a bit...and it's yummy already. I can wait until it's been in a bottle for a few months.
How do I post a picture?


----------



## Malkore (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't drink it all in a few months. Just last night I cracked open a bottle of mead I made 11 years ago, and it was exquisite.


----------



## Mud (Dec 21, 2009)

My first wine was an orange blossom mead. Bottled it at about 6 months, and like you I thought it was good young. Making myself wait at least another year to try it again, though. 

The local apiarist gets his from a field that has a heavy percentage of tangerines. It's a little darker than other orange blossoms (so he says) and tastes a little different, too. Do you mind me asking where you got it and how much you paid per lb?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

Main, after you type your post, before submitting, scroll down a bit and you'll see manage attachments. U[load your picture, and hit the submit button.

Someone in here a while back was talking about making wine from the blossom petals themselves. Never heard back from them, but I'll bet it was good to, provided they used enough petals.


----------



## mainecr (Dec 21, 2009)

My snowbird (Clearwater, FL) parents picked it up at a flea market and shipped it to Maine with my Aunt who still drives north in the spring. I believe it was $20 for 3 pounds....can't remember how much it weighed....although it made 3 gallons with the starting SG of 1.85.

We sipped the tailings Sunday before dinner. It was good...

We usually wait the "golden year" before opening the first bottle of a batch. Really looking forward popping the first bottle. Mu Mom opened a bottle of 15 yo mead awhile back. It was sooooo good.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

Maine did you try to post picture yet?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

Maine I recieved a catalog from www.northernbrewer.com yesterday, they offer quite a few honeys, they have an orange blossom honey, 3#/$11.99. Take a look at their web site.
Later
Troy


----------



## mainecr (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's a picture...
Heading to FL in Feb....will be bring back some more honey...


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

Real nice! Good job. Whats next on the list of fermenting projects?


----------



## mainecr (Dec 21, 2009)

Cleaning out the freezer. 4 gallons of concord grapes and one gallon of chokecherry (pitched the yeast tonight) 15 pounds of elderberries in the freezer. Then blueberry (see recipe section) I just racked 6 gallons of a sweet/tart crabapple saturday. Canned pineapple, canned peach (free cans) and a mixed jam.
What have you got planned?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

got the skeeter pee on line. My LHBS didnt have any nutrient so I put that on hold till tomorrow. When that gets racked to the secondary, gonna go for the canned pumpkin, and when that comes off I am going for the elderberry.

I think it was Wade who has messed around with the chokecherry. Just because it is bitter, as eldrberries doesn't make it unqualified to make wine from. Ifin I could ever find a way to ferment cat hair or mosquitoes, I may have something new to talk about!!!! LOL

Troy


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great, I have a Orange blosson Cyser that is crystal clear in bulk aging right now. I will be making a plain like you and Mud though. I also have Golden Rod honey just waiting here from Mud to be fermented and I believe Im going with another Blueberry Melomel with that!


----------



## Mud (Dec 22, 2009)

I can match $4 per lb. Might be able to beat it, too. Why do I keep forgetting to double check pricing?


----------

